# ounce of high quality wax (budder/bho)



## Killuminati420 (May 30, 2011)

was made using buds from my last indoor grow, used vector.
no vacuum purge, just a light heat purge and whipping.
its hella light colored and crumbles easily. the terpines are dominant in this batch. my best wax so far imo. eace:


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

Very nice aBroham....that looks yummy and potent.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 15, 2011)

nothing turns me on quite like a good jar of wax.  :dancing:


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> nothing turns me on quite like a good jar of wax.  :dancing:



..... that's just plain kinky lama...:doh:


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..... that's just plain kinky lama...:doh:



You talking to a lama like that is pretty darn kinky in and of itself....:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2011)

are lamas and sheep related?..:hubba: ...

looks like nice stuff killu'!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 16, 2011)

In the south I'm sure they are.


----------



## Locked (Jun 16, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> In the south I'm sure they are.




Watch your back (literally) lhl.....Hick has that special twinkle in his eye when he looks at ya...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 16, 2011)

:holysheep:


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

is this gear honie oil wiped [budder]??? wax wot??? am i missing out on something hear some body put me wise!!![j]


----------

